# I Wish Next Alpha Will Have Gpu Support On Scrolling....



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi,

Thanks for the nice Android Mod for touchpad.

Does anyone found touchpad's CM7 scrolling is laggy? 
This laggy scrolling makes my eye kind of painful if I browse internet for some amount of time.

Any suggestions to make scrolling more smooth are wellcome!


----------



## schwatter (Oct 16, 2011)

For the moment use opera. It's the fastest till yet. But yes, you're right. Hopefully a fix will come.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I may be wrong, but Android doesnt have this feature until HC/ICS. So we should have that in CM9.


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S II has GPU support on scrolling. 
It's OS is Gingerbread too.

http://www.anandtech.com/Show/Index/4762?cPage=2&all=False&sort=0&page=1&slug=samsungs-galaxy-s-2-the-smoothest-scrolling-android-device-around



Jotokun said:


> I may be wrong, but Android doesnt have this feature until HC/ICS. So we should have that in CM9.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

jackychan said:


> Samsung Galaxy S II has GPU support on scrolling.
> It's OS is Gingerbread too.
> 
> http://www.anandtech...d-device-around


If it has it, thats something added in by Samsung and not native to Android.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

hardware acceleration is app specific. If you want it you have to find an app that does it. For gingerbread very apps do it, supposedly ics will be much better overall. Right now, opera browser has it for browsing, Laucher Pro for home have GPU support. I am sure there are more...


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

Opera does scroll little better than other browser. Do you know how to make opera to scroll only vertical or horizontal only (one at a time)? Right now when you zoom in a page, you can scroll both vertical and horizontal at the same time.



knaries2000 said:


> hardware acceleration is app specific. If you want it you have to find an app that does it. For gingerbread very apps do it, supposedly ics will be much better overall. Right now, opera browser has it for browsing, Laucher Pro for home have GPU support. I am sure there are more...


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

unfortunately in opera you can not lock the scrolling direction. I got use to it now and actually like it.


----------

